# breakaway tackle



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

what's up with breakaway tackle??? i ordered some sinkers around april and it still hasn't arrived. i'm worried that by the time they arrive, fishing season will be over. anyone else having same problems??


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

*breakaway tackle.*

i've not had any trouble. get on breakaway board and send a message to nick. i'm sure he'll get back to you on monday morn.


----------



## ericlr (Jun 22, 2004)

Breakaway makes a "casting trigger" for use with spinning reels. Don't know what they call it. Does anyone have any experience with this gadget?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*cannon*

eric,
i'll bring one with me when we get together. BTW, did you get my PM.
charlie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ericlr said:


> Breakaway makes a "casting trigger" for use with spinning reels. Don't know what they call it. Does anyone have any experience with this gadget?



believe its called the"cannon"????


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Nserch,
Yes it is called the cannon, I bought one used it for a while but it just didn't feel right. Definitely would take some gettin use to. I might give it another shot until then it will be in the bag  .


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

I have the Breakaway cannon on an OM12 with Emblem X-T and love it. Wrap the line around the cannon 3 times and you don't have to lock the drag. Only takes a few casts to get the feel and it really saves your finger! Rob


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i happened to go by galyans in farfax.
i noticed they are carrying some of breakaway
products.i did see some of thier sinkers there.



just my .02 worth


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

You can normally find the sinksers at The Sports Authority.


----------

